# Remote Code for Onn / Asda Freeview Boxes



## posaune (Aug 22, 2004)

Howdy, I've just bought an "Onn" Freeview box from Asda and would like to get it under the control of the TiVo. 

I've going through the Guided Setup and, unfortunately, I can't find a IR Blaster code for it  

I've tried the "Freeview" options with no success. I've had a search around with google and found a link that suggested this box might be made by Vestel, but there are no Onn / Vestel presets in the guided setup. 

So, does anybody know a valid IR Blaster code for this box? Is there an "easy" way for me to find it? Or do I just have to keep going back and forth trying different ones? 

Ta, 
James


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Try all the codes under the FREEVIEW and FREEVIEW2 manufacturers (maybe there is a FREEVIEW3 now too - let me know!). You only need to try one speed setting from each number.

If none work then your box is currently unsupported by TiVo.


----------



## posaune (Aug 22, 2004)

Sorry, should have been clearer - I tried all the existing Freeview settings (slow speed). Also spoke to a very nice man at TiVo support and have checked this forum for an mention of "Onn" boxes. 

If is is unsupported, what do I do next? Wait for it to become supported or buy another box?


----------



## posaune (Aug 22, 2004)

Success 

Durabrand Code 20030 fast seems to work a treat with Onn / Asda freeview boxes.

Bye bye, ntl!


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Just beat me to it.

Wharfdale 20030 also works.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Have got an ONN box at home (not using with Tivo though) so if Gary needs a pronto capture of the remote codes I can do one no problem. However, looks like code 20030 is the one to use from the above posts.


----------

